
Mozilla's internal dialog on HTTPS - smacktoward
http://scripting.com/liveblog/users/davewiner/2016/01/30/0956.html
======
detaro
Given that the linked bug is from 2014, had no activity in 2015, and Firefox
doesn't behave like discussed there, but made other changes to the behavior in
the mean time, I'm going to classify this as FUD or at least very badly
informed.

(And HTTP vs HTTPS warning levels has been rehashed hundreds of times, the
last related HN discussion from 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10994784),
about Firefox introducing warnings for password forms over HTTP)

